# Buch um C zu lernen.



## Perramas (31. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab vor C zu lernen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich anfangen soll. Am liebsten wär mir ein Buch zum lernen hab allerdings noch nicht wirklich eins gefunden, was gut sein soll.

Kennt ihr irgendein gutes Buch für Anfänger?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. September 2012)

*AW: Buch um C zu lernen*

http://www.amazon.de/C-f%C3%BCr-Dummies-Fur/dp/352770647X/ref=pd_sim_b_3 oder gleich
C++ für Dummies (Fur Dummies): Amazon.de: Stephen R. Davis,Judith Muhr,Marcus Bäckmann: Bücher

so "für Anfänger"?


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2012)

*AW: Buch um C zu lernen*

Wenn Du des Englischen einigermaßen mächtig bist, kann ich "das Original" nur empfehlen: The C Programming Language. (Prentice Hall Software): Amazon.de: Brian W. Kernighan,Dennis Ritchie: Bücher. Ich bin damals () damit sehr gut zurecht gekommen.

EDIT: Das Referenzhandbuch auch in deutsch: Programmieren in C: Mit dem C-Reference Manual in deutscher Sprache: Amazon.de: Brian W. Kernighan,Dennis M. Ritchie,Axel-Tobias Schreiner,Ernst Janich: Bücher.


----------



## Freddycbv (1. September 2012)

*AW: Buch um C zu lernen*

ich kann folgendes Buch als Einstieg empfehlen:
C - Programmieren von Anfang an:
http://www.amazon.de/C-Programmieren-Anfang-Helmut-Erlenk%C3%B6tter/dp/3499600749/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346491689&sr=1-1

Am Ende macht das Buch dann noch ein klein wenig Lust auf mehr in Form von C++, mit der ich dann weiter machen konnte 
Zu den anderen bisher vorgeschlagenen Büchern kann ich jedoch nichts sagen, mein vorgeschlagenes Buch war mein einziges, weil es mir (bisher) in Sachen C gereicht hat.
Ich kann wirklich empfehlen, mit C anzufangen, und dann (falls Interesse da) mit C++ fortzufahren


----------



## Skysnake (2. September 2012)

*AW: Buch um C zu lernen*

Oder eines aus der Reihe "von A bis Z". Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ab das nicht ein C/C++ buch ist. Ist aber wirklich gut. Zumindest als Nachschlagewerk


----------



## Perramas (2. September 2012)

*AW: Buch um C zu lernen*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Vorschläge, hab mich allerdings noch nicht entschieden welches es wird.


----------



## septix (3. September 2012)

*AW: Buch um C zu lernen*



Freddycbv schrieb:


> ich kann folgendes Buch als Einstieg empfehlen:
> C - Programmieren von Anfang an:
> http://www.amazon.de/C-Programmieren-Anfang-Helmut-Erlenk%C3%B6tter/dp/3499600749/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1346491689&sr=1-1
> 
> ...



Dem Vorschlag kann ich mich anschliessen, habe mit diesem Buch auch angefangen.


----------



## Perramas (5. September 2012)

Hab mir jetzt das Buch gakuft: C - Einführung und professionelle Anwendung. IT-Studienausgabe (mitp Professional): Amazon.de: Ulla Kirch-Prinz,Peter Prinz: Bücher
Macht nen guten Eindruck und da ich auch tief in die Materie rein will erschien mir das Buch ganz passend.

Danke für die Hilfe, auch wenn es schlussendlich ein ganz anderes wurde.


----------



## septix (5. September 2012)

Kannst ja mal bescheid geben wie es ist wenn du es angefangen hast.


----------



## Perramas (6. September 2012)

Hab ich auch vor, vllt hilft meine Erfahrung mit dem Buch dann auch anderen bei der Entscheidung, aber bei 850 Seiten brauch ich ne weile.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder eines aus der Reihe "von A bis Z". Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ab das nicht ein C/C++ buch ist. Ist aber wirklich gut. Zumindest als Nachschlagewerk


Es gibt ein C Buch welches bei Galileo als Openbook erschienen ist:
Galileo Computing :: C von A bis Z

Hat mir gereicht(allerdings als Umstieg von Java, nicht als Neuanfang).


----------



## bashtey (10. September 2012)

Naja,
Da kannste eigentlich ne ganze Bibliothek kaufen.
Welche Buchreihe ich dir empfehlen kann ist die ".. von Kopf bis Fuß".

Ende September kommt auch ein Buch dieser Reihe zum Thema 'C' raus.
Auf Amazon müsstest du es vorbestellen können.

Ich kann diese Reihe, wie gesagt, nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Diablokiller999 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe dazu mal einen Thread hier eröffnet (wieso isn der nicht angepinnt?), da findst eigentlich alles was du so brauchst und das sogar gut erklärt in Tutorial-Videos im Netz.

KLICK MICH

Damit sparst du dir die Anschaffung


----------

